# Pea Puffers $1.99 & Pearl Gouramis $2.99 @Newmarket BAs Jan 7-13



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Newmarket:

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Newmarket.html

And Vaghan has clown loaches for $2.99 & sumo loaches for $3.99:

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Vaughan.html

Unfortunately I haven't set up my aquarium after my latest move, so I can't take advantage of anything. Does anyone know any good pet fish shops in AURORA??? Seems I have to go to Newmarket or Richmond Hill if I want anything...


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Their is Petsmart at Greenlane and Yonge, and Pet Paradise (wouldn't even waste your time for fish stuff) at 404 Plaza (Davis & Leslie).

I don't believe any are in Aurora. Which ones are in Richmond Hill?


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

pea puffers, if only i'm near...


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

RCode said:


> Which ones are in Richmond Hill?


Richmond Hill has 3 Petsmarts (Woodbine & 7, Hightech Rd & Bayview next to BestBuy and Elgin Mills & Leslie next to Costco). There's also a Pet's Friend in the Winners plaza at Yonge & Elgin Mills that has some potential if they stop playing around with their stock trying to mate them and making them their friends and buy weird stock from classifieds and decide to actually have some turnover by running it properly. Walmart no longer carries fish. There's also a pet fish shop at Leslie & 7.

Going back in time when Richmond Hill's population was much lower, there used to be a fish shop at Hillcrest Mall and a fish/reptile shop across from No Frills at Yonge & Elgin Mills (where the KFC/Dairy Queen are now).


----------

